# CRT Screen-off animation



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is being worked on anywhere? To clarify what I mean, when I turn off my Galaxy Nexus, it looks like an old television turning off. My Touchpad was also modified to do this in the CM9 nightlies. Buying a Nexus device, I just assumed it was in the stock OS. Am I the only one that misses this? Can't find any topics on it anywhere.


----------



## cltatenza (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd like to see it also, but is it part of aosp in jb?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Its an easy tweak in framework-res.

I've been wanting to do it, maybe I can do it tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Its an easy tweak in framework-res.
> 
> I've been wanting to do it, maybe I can do it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Please teach us how, if you get time. I was thinking about experimenting since the tweak is buried somewhere in my Touchpad.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Xentar712 said:


> Please teach us how, if you get time. I was thinking about experimenting since the tweak is buried somewhere in my Touchpad.


When I say easy I mean stupid easy 

When I get back to my office I'll post everything needed.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

yes this is in stock JB OS. however, i think they got rid of it for tablets for some reason. i always liked it, but it did look a little funky on my HP touchpad. probably because it was made for portrait mode but i always used it in hoizontal mode...i dunno.

but even ICS had it baked in....and my ICS tablet doesn't have the CRT animation.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

OK got it working on my N7 running Team EOS Jellybean.

Here's the quick rundown -

First, you'll have to pull the framework-res.apk from your tablet.

This can be done via adb, but the easiest way would be to either use Wugfresh's root toolkit or mskips Google Nexus 7 toolkit.

When asked what file to pull, type in "/system/framework/framework-res.apk" (without quotes)

Once you have that pulled, install this tool: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1432152

Follow the directions on how to use it in the thread.

Once you have decompiled the apk, you'll want to edit the "files-to-edit\framework-res.apk\res\valuesbools.xml" file.

The value you want to change in the bools value is the "<bool name="config_animateScreenLights">true</bool>" change "true" to "false".

Make sure you save it. Oncew saved, recompile the apk using the tool you install, then create an update zip (I renamed mine to crtanimation.zip for ease).

reboot into recovery, flash the zip, reboot.

Tada!

Please note that it is a known fact that CRT animation is buggy in the current JellyBean builds, so it may not work on occasion.


----------

